# Different hair styles



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

As a new Spoo mom, I'd love pictures of different cuts, I'm only familiar with the retriever cut, puppy cut, and the continental cut. Being a pet, I can have her groomed any way I want. Right now Halona is shaved down - wasn't much else my groomer could do with the mess she was when I rescued her. Saved ears and top knot. 

I know I want to keep clean feet, long ears and top knot, but don't know how I want to keep her body. I really love longer hair on a poodle, and have no problem with taking her in for frequent professional grooming (my groomer is a long time Spoo owner and competes in competitive grooming competitions - so I want to give her a challenge with Halona, and not just go with a simple easy haircut!), and buying the proper equipment and tools to keep her hair clean and mat free between professional grooming is also no problem for me (I'm disabled and home most of the time, so have plenty of time to maintain any hairstyle at home). She is also in training to become my service dog, so there will rarely be a time she won't be with me - and I must admit,
I'd love to have her groomed in a way that attracts attention so I can use her to educate people on Poos and rescue, because I have to admit - I LOVE talking about my dogs! My groomer has also hinted if I'm up for it - she'd love to grow her out and style her in a way she can use her for competitive grooming competitions. 

Would love photos, opinions, and advice so when we go back to the groomer I have an idea of what I want, and she can help me start to shape the hairstyle I want as her hair grows out again. 

Here's how she currently looks. Obviously - a lot of growing out is going to be needed!

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

She's beautiful. I like the colored things on her ears too.

Panda is in a Modified Town & Country clip. I just posted his pic here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/48346-pandas-haircut.html

The more contrast you get between the shaved part and the long parts, the more striking and beautiful it looks. I dont have time to maintain a long coat though. :sad:


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Try something like this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

What is that style called? I've seen it on a couple poodles, but I don't like the ears, I love a longer ear style, but that looks cute on a white, looks like a little lamb! 

The town and country style Panda is in looks interesting, but since Halona is such a lady and prefers lounging on the couch to playing in the dirt and water, I'm thinking I want to try a longer style then that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Kind of a modified German trim. German or lamb ears are even shorter, my boy has German ears.






these are German or "lamb ears" on my st. Poo.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

I think a small crest, and fuller legs would look fabulous on your baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

She definitely needs fuller legs. Love that German trim - and the design! Color probably wouldn't show up well on a silver - but I told her groomer she's welcome to try anything (the color on her ears are hair extensions she put in - no standard cheap bows from this groomer! LOL). I'm also thinking I like the Scandi cut I saw - but I like the full ears - I think their beautiful long ears are the crowning glory of a poodle, especially for a diva like Halona! She definitely needs a style that's very girly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> She definitely needs fuller legs. Love that German trim - and the design! Color probably wouldn't show up well on a silver - but I told her groomer she's welcome to try anything (the color on her ears are hair extensions she put in - no standard cheap bows from this groomer! LOL). I'm also thinking I like the Scandi cut I saw - but I like the full ears - I think their beautiful long ears are the crowning glory of a poodle, especially for a diva like Halona! She definitely needs a style that's very girly!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I wish I had a St. Client like you!!! All mine wait till their matted, and only want a 7 a/o.  lol. I do feather extensions also, love them. I agree on the ears, my Charlie had big luxurious ears, but constant ears infections, took the weight off for them to breathe, haven't had one since in the 3 years since I shaved them. So out of necessity 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

My groomer has been my mentor long before Halona entered my home! Halona is a god sent gift to me, her and I had been looking for quite some time for the right Spoo for me. She was starting to convince me to consider looking at breeders - but I just didn't feel right about it. I knew I wanted a rescue and then I saw the bastard who use to own her beating her - and long story short, it wasn't hard at all to get him to hand her over to me since she was "worthless" for having small litters of Goldendoodles and wouldn't stop whining ;(. She had the nastiest ears I've ever seen, but with proper care her infection is clearing up nicely! 

I use to do a bit of grooming, and worked at a Petsmart for awhile, but I have MS, and it's really affected my control over my hands - so I leave the grooming to others now - but know all to well the type you speak of! Always bringing in badly matted dogs they don't want shaved! Made me CRAZY, especially since the grooming manager always wanted jobs done in a certain amount of time, and I refused to be rushed, I always took the time to so the job right! Then I groomed on my own for a bit until it just got to hard for me to do a job I was satisfied with. I'll leave the grooming to my dear friend - I know I'll never be dissatisfied with any job she does!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mt4No1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well good, Charlie had a new one every week, with daily cleaning, and an awesome food. It was the only option, and it worked, and honestly, as much as we camp in the backcountry etc in MT I wouldn't be able to keep them clean and weed/sticker free, lol. The cobblers kids have no shoes and all, lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Hahaha - ya, I understand that! I occasionally visit family in the country - but for the most part my girls are city dogs spending the majority of their time indoors - so much easier to keep them clean and maintain fancier hairstyles! LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Playing with poodle hairstyles is such fun! I clip Chagall into a Miami for the summer. This winter I want to try a Scandinavian. In the spring/fall he's in Lamb. Here's his summer 'do. (Larger photos of him in this trim posted here http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/45105-chagall-moves-miami.html#post530865)


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Love that cut!!! To cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

